# Veneer samples?



## brick (May 8, 2012)

Rubble? Looks like I need your contact.


----------



## Captainsls (Nov 8, 2007)

dbrons said:


> Wow, what a beautiful house. Nice job for you there Captain, except for the bending over I guess  I hope you'll update us with some more pictures as you go.
> 
> Dave


Thanks D. I will be sure to get some more pictures. There are 4 fireplaces on the interior and more veneer + patios etc.



brick said:


> Hardscape sure has come a long way


Thanks...i think? I like to consider myself some kind of hybrid "stonemason/landscaper". As much as i want to do business as XYZ Masonry i dont think the title reflects the service I like to provide. My main focus is design/build of *residential* patios which is always natural stone masonry elements + plantings + grading.

Its been my observation that most homeowners who need to hire this service search under the 'landscape' heading rather than 'masonry'. By doing this, i seem to lose the business sent down by architects on high end jobs who are smart enough to know patio=mason and grass=landscaper. So rather than try and get their business- i just compete against them with my own internal design offerings. Seems to work. 

This job has patios too, so i figure ill put up some veneer before i get to have fun:whistling



JBM said:


> Nah he is a good stone mason, who can also build a darn nice backyard party spot!


Thanks man! 40's all this coming week....ive had enough of this ice!


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Ya it was a bit chilly!


----------



## brick (May 8, 2012)

Point taken, I think you've "evolved" your business into something very similar to what I'm doing. Sorry for any derrogatory type statements I may/might make, but I do have issues with lawn jockeys taking my work in between mowings. To say this is you would be wrong, but all I see in your profile pic is a firewall w/nothing but head joints and 4" block laid vertically. But what do I know?


----------



## Captainsls (Nov 8, 2007)

brick said:


> Point taken, I think you've "evolved" your business into something very similar to what I'm doing. Sorry for any derrogatory type statements I may/might make, but I do have issues with lawn jockeys taking my work in between mowings. To say this is you would be wrong, but all I see in your profile pic is a firewall w/nothing but head joints and 4" block laid vertically. But what do I know?


Trust me man, i completely understand. I take this trade serious and am as passionate as any member of this forum. I feel im past the point of explaining that im not a lawn jockey, but understand the issue of under-qualified contractors seeking work they arent capable of producing as i deal with such competition all the time.

To be honest, i appreciate your straight forward opinion of what you perceive to be, but i dont need to defend my work. 

What you see in the profile pict is correct- 4" solids vertical but is a void backup to the firebrick with another course of 8" behind that. I didnt do those drawings, but the architect called for a certain depth structure to grab the hip roof pavilion above it structurally. I have construction picts and stamped drawings for that job....if you need to see em:whistling 

Serious though... i get your point, but im not the guy your looking for.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Truth. I've seen lots of "masons" doing work that is of way less quality than SLS does all you have to do is look at the pictures he's posted to see that. And he also is very willing to learn more, unlike many "masons" who have been in the trade for 30+ years


----------



## Captainsls (Nov 8, 2007)

Thank you Dom- i appreciate the kind words.

Anyway- i finished the bluestone landing today and got a decent amount of the second porch done. tried to use photobucket to make the images larger? Ill update with picts when i start the foundation veneer.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

No problem. I think this work is much better than the wall that you did in the summer for the outdoor FP. No more than 3 stones to a head joint and lots of lap. I realise tho that the stone you have to work with now is a lot less blocky than the stone you used for the FP.

The only negative comment I can make is that it looks like saw cut stone. If you have to cut with the saw it`s more natural looking if you rough the joints up a bit, either by hitting them lightly with a hammer or by taking 1/16" off the joint with your pitching chisel. 

But nice tight work. I wish I had customers looking for quality work these days. New construction natural stone has dried up around here. It's manufactured stone and restoration only. Oh well at least it's work


----------



## Captainsls (Nov 8, 2007)

dom-mas said:


> No problem. I think this work is much better than the wall that you did in the summer for the outdoor FP. No more than 3 stones to a head joint and lots of lap. I realise tho that the stone you have to work with now is a lot less blocky than the stone you used for the FP.
> 
> The only negative comment I can make is that it looks like saw cut stone. If you have to cut with the saw it`s more natural looking if you rough the joints up a bit, either by hitting them lightly with a hammer or by taking 1/16" off the joint with your pitching chisel.
> 
> But nice tight work. I wish I had customers looking for quality work these days. New construction natural stone has dried up around here. It's manufactured stone and restoration only. Oh well at least it's work


Sorry to hear about the lack of natural work out your way. Im sure you will find the clients that appreciate the type of work you provide.

I kind of have a strategy with the saw cut edges, but not sure if its the best method? I square off all sides of the stone and then pitch 1/2" off the face all around the square. I measure off the backup using the pencil line made for the pitching. So it gives me a very straight uniform mortar joint when i point it. Not sure if im explaining it very well, but the saw cut forces the mortar to be uniform 3/8" and once pointed full you cant see the saw mark. Every few stones i try to keep a few natural edges present. Again, not sure its the best aesthetic approach but it seems to be working here. The fact that you notice it makes me think i need to leave more natural edges. It seems like im stuck on jobs that are all square&rec:blink:

I dont think i ever posted more of that fireplace/patio. I dont have any fully completed picts, but here are a couple...


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

It's not being able to see saw mark, I understand your method. When you buy stone you can usually buy it "natural bed" or "sawed bed". The natural bed could be very flat and need very little work to square it or it could be all over the place and need a lot of work to square it. Either way when it isn't touched with a saw, a good eye can usually tell the difference between a sawed bed and natural. 

BUT, if you cut with the saw, then just rough the arris up a bit just by roughly hitting it with a hammer or by going over it with a chisel it will take away the machine look and give it a more human feel.

Of course there are many times that a sawed bed would be desireable, a more modern type house or ashlar or granite curtain walls, but to me that home needs a more human feel to go with the cedar shakes. Believe me I'm not saying I don't like the work, the quality is very good, it just has a machine feel to me.

Oh and the fireplace looks very nice as well. But I could make a similar comment about it. Great work but obviously sawed beds (not all but most)


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Pretty nice looking project there!

Why did you top that wall with antiques?


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

If you use the saw, cut it larger then you need, cut it at an angle and you have the ability to chisel the contour into it. It doesnt take much, a 1/2" with a pitch and the chisel will knock it right off. It also helps to maintain a natural look if the stone fits pretty well on 2 of the sides already, when possible.


----------

